# Experience with liquid aerator?



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

A friend has some liquid aerator (made by Simple Lawn Solutions, from Amazon) and I was curious as to everyone's experience with anything of the sort? Does it have the same effect as core aeration? Pros and cons?

I have about 2.5k worth of lawn in the front that's overdue for aeration. Wondering if I can get away with using it this season before core aerating at the beginning of next.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I've used the N-Ext liquid aerate for about a year now. 
I still like the mechanical aeration over liquid. I likely will not purchase the liquid again.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Jacks_Designs said:


> I've used the N-Ext liquid aerate for about a year now.
> I still like the mechanical aeration over liquid. I likely will not purchase the liquid again.


Why do you prefer the coring over the liquid solution? Did/does the liquid leave out something (aside from the obvious cores) that mechanical gets?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

just my opinion. liquid solution will never be as good as mechanical aeration.

mechanical aeration brings air and water directly in the soil.

liquid aeration slowly breaks down the material. It's not instant like mechanical.

with that said, if your lawn is in good shape then the liquid solution or just nothing will be fine.

If you go the mechanical direction, I'd rent the aerator. You can then make a double pass.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

I used the SLS soil loosener about four weeks ago. The spots I treated I can take a 12" long flathead screwdriver and sink it into the soil down to the handle with ease. The areas I didn't treat I can get the tip of the screwdriver in maybe an inch using all of my weight. That in conjunction with Humic/Fulvic is a great option for compacted soil.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

"Liquid aerators" are just wetting agents. They help water soak into the soil better, but they will not actually remediate compacted soils. Most of them are just soap (SLS), sometimes with other things like humic acid thrown in.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Is there down side to a wetting agent?

I see this like Seafoam the ingredients may make it seem simple but it is effective and isn't that the goal?

If a liquid aerator let's water penetrates better and benefits the plants.........


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> "Liquid aerators" are just wetting agents. They help water soak into the soil better, but they will not actually remediate compacted soils. Most of them are just soap (SLS), sometimes with other things like humic acid thrown in.


I've heard this said before which isn't true from what I understand for all "liquid aeration" products. The other thing is if it does allow more water to penetrate the surface and make it to the roots then that in itself could do some "aerating" by having water or other products penetrate the surface.


----------

